# My Betta's Tail Ripped! What Do I Do?!?



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

I just noticed it. This morning it was ok but now (I just changed the water, a 20% change) I was looking at him and I noticed a small rip along the top of his tail. It's not bleeding or anything and it's the only one. It goes about half an inch into his tail. I don't see anything in his tank that could have cut it. I'm gonna take out his fake flowers though just in case. Anyway, other than that, is there anything I can do to help his fin grow back together. I don't want it getting any worse. Please, any help would be great. I know it's not a major major thing just yet but if it stresses him any it could be and I don't want that cause that could be bad. Please, any help would be appreciated. Maybe I'm just the over protective 'parent' that worries too much. But regardless, any suggestions or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

well your doing good so far
just make sure the water parameters are good (ammonia is 0) and the fin should heal up fine.


----------



## zerlinafish (Aug 14, 2008)

Going through the same thing with Ernesto healing. The fin will regenerate. Just keep the water clean...keep an eye on it over the next few days or so. If it gets better, great, if not...you might try bettafix...but clean water should do the trick.

I was treating Ernesto for Fin rot in his Caudal fin...with Betta fix. After doing too much to his bowl not only did his caudal fil look no different, if not worse, my boy's anal fin split to from bottom to body on Saturday (no idea how other than stress). With clean water and letting him alone, both fins are already starting to regenerate. 

I just took out all of my plastic plants too and put in silk ones...he is a lot happier (and he prowls through the plants...way cute!)

Keep the water ok, and don't do anything too drastic, and if it is not an infection, he should heal on its own!

z-fish


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

+ 1 on good water quality
and 
+ another 1 on plastic plants, silks a little more expensive, but IMO i feel its worth it.. they don't die/look real/dont rot . . i threw my plastic plants in the trash because they literally fell apart from dry rot - im unsure of how old they were but still - actually IMHO live plants are the way to go- but thats just how i feel


----------



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

Thank u'll so much. His fin isn't looking worse so that's good I think. He actually finally started eating (I only got him a few days ago so I know that the stress is why) so that helps me feel better to. I'm keeping an eye on his water. I really want a bigger tank cause I feel real plants (Which I agree are a lot better from looking at other ppls tanks and reading the benefits) would take up too much room but the benefits are way worth it. PLus with a bigger tank I could get a heater and a better filter (It's sadly only a one gallon right now) and I know that would make him happier. The filter in there is a lil bubble filter thing that uses an air stone and it pushes him way too much. But thanks so much for all the advice so far. I fee a lot better about it all. Thanks again.


----------



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

A quick update on the filter issue. I turned it so that now it's blowing to the back of the wall (Whereas it was blowing into the open tank) which seems to have helped because he seems much more relaxed when he swims slowly (Which is only half the time) and when he's still his fins aren't being moved nearly as much. I just wanted to give that update. If you have any suggestions or comments they would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

yea if you live in the USA look on Craigslist.com for fish tanks.. people seem to give 5 and 10 gallons away for free most of the time if you keep your eyes open.. and as for your "filter" it sounds like its just a bubbler ( which is meant to disrupt surface tension to promote gas exchange ) if your planning on a 5 or 10 gallon tank with an actual filter your betta should be alright with what you have set up, just be ontop of your water changes

if and when you do get a new tank - google "fishless cycle" and learn how to go about/then do it before transfering your betta into his/her new home - they'll thank you for it if they could

goodluck!


----------



## Vampure (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks so much. I'll keep all of that in mind, and in fact am pasting it all into word so I can keep up w it. Thank u.


----------

